# ephidrine



## Tlove (Nov 3, 2019)

Has anyone tried this + caffeine as a prework how did you feel while using it


----------



## Tlove (Nov 3, 2019)

Ephedrine *


----------



## stonetag (Nov 3, 2019)

Sounds like a little much, caffeine by itself is my limit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 3, 2019)

once u get used to that crap its hard to workout without it.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 3, 2019)

Original shit was the best

 No longer around


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 3, 2019)

I was reading about some shit called bitter orange the other day,im gonna buy some and give it a shot.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 3, 2019)

Bronkaid has high amounts of Ephedrine. My dad used it for ECA.


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2019)

Keep us informed on results men. The old days of ephedrine was great, but the good stuff is gone as far as I know so interested in knowing how this stuff works!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> once u get used to that crap its hard to workout without it.



When I was a powerlifter I ran Bronkaid with caffiene, if I forgot to take it it was in my head somtimes that I had less in me without it.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 3, 2019)

I do bronkaid and caffeine during a cut.  It is the BEST appetite suppressant I have used, hands down.  The appetite suppression wears off after a few weeks, but the thermogenic effects keep going, although they are mild to begin with.l


----------



## Tlove (Nov 3, 2019)

How much do you do preworkout I’ve been using c4 preworkout looking to change it up


----------



## Tlove (Nov 3, 2019)

Let me know how it goes !


----------



## Tlove (Nov 3, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I was reading about some shit called bitter orange the other day,im gonna buy some and give it a shot.


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Camoninja (Nov 3, 2019)

I saw that and thought of epinephrine  &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## The Tater (Nov 3, 2019)

I alternate between a preworkout called Lit, and bronkaid + 200mg caff pill. They both work well but the lit pre has citrulline in it for pump


----------



## USMuscle9403 (Nov 4, 2019)

Can have your mind racing if you're sensitive. I mainly use ECY as an appetite suppressant more than anything else, but the effect wears off fairly quickly. Give it a go.


----------



## Tlove (Nov 4, 2019)

USMuscle9403 said:


> Can have your mind racing if you're sensitive. I mainly use ECY as an appetite suppressant more than anything else, but the effect wears off fairly quickly. Give it a go.


I got everything today only costed me about 26 bucks


----------



## Tlove (Nov 5, 2019)

So I tried this ECA stack today and I didn’t feel any different I’m using bronkaid / 200mg caffeine pills I got from gnc and 81mg aspirin any suggestions


----------



## Yaya (Nov 5, 2019)

It's amazing u cant find the original shit anywhere on this planet ??!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2019)

Yaya said:


> It's amazing u cant find the original shit anywhere on this planet ??!!!



Killed and messed up a lot of people is why!

That and bikers were making crank with it, crank was way stronger then todays meth by far!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Killed and messed up a lot of people is why!
> 
> That and bikers were making crank with it, crank was way stronger then todays meth by far!



My Bandido uncle says the same thing.


----------



## Onemorerep (Nov 14, 2019)

Dematadreme extreme by AAS labs.pure fire


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 14, 2019)

I miss the days of buying the small bottles of Ephedrine tabs (100 tabs @ 25mg I believe) off the Cumberland Farms counter for 5.00 a bottle, I used to grab 3 at a time.
The ECA stack was good (ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin).

Ephedrine can still be found on UK sites and shipped across the pond.


----------



## bugman (Nov 14, 2019)

I use bronkaid as well.  It's aight..


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 14, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> Bronkaid has high amounts of Ephedrine. My dad used it for ECA.



Primatine also contains ephedrine. Lesser amount but you can buy a box of each and not throw up red flags.


----------

